# Cruise have any impact on DVC ownership?



## GregT (Oct 22, 2011)

All,

I'm doing a Disney cruise in April 2012 and I'm curious if there would be any benefit if I was already a DVC owner?   I suspect some day I will eventually buy a DVC membership, and I'm curious if there would be a benefit to owning one at the time of the cruise?

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## presley (Oct 22, 2011)

All that they do differently is acknowledge us as DVC members by putting a magnet on our door that says Welcome Home.  I had a few random items left in my room like laynards and stickers and a trading pin.  Other than that, the servers, etc, have no idea that we are members.


----------



## GregT (Oct 22, 2011)

presley said:


> All that they do differently is acknowledge us as DVC members by putting a magnet on our door that says Welcome Home.  I had a few random items left in my room like laynards and stickers and a trading pin.  Other than that, the servers, etc, have no idea that we are members.



Thanks very much -- not tremendously exciting!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## logan115 (Oct 24, 2011)

Greg - 

I know that you're probably aware of this, but if you're considering buying DVC points make sure you buy resale.  The current perks that direct owners buy aren't worth the price difference.  Over the years there have been some deals that are exclusive to people on the cruise, but with the spread between resale and direct purchases so big even those incentives don't justify buying on the boat !

I saw your post on Mouseowners late last week, it's not likely to get much of a response in the rent/trade section of the site, but would get some more responses in you posted in another section. You could try the "community hall" section (http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3) and see what happens.

Chris


----------



## bnoble (Oct 24, 2011)

Remember: DVC is really just a timeshare.  There are lots of little "special" touches, but objectively all but one or two are relatively worthless.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 24, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm doing a Disney cruise in April 2012 and I'm curious if there would be any benefit if I was already a DVC owner?   I suspect some day I will eventually buy a DVC membership, and I'm curious if there would be a benefit to owning one at the time of the cruise?
> 
> Please advise and thanks!



None at all, just a little gesture of acknowledgement as mentioned above.

DVC and the Disney Cruise Line are both owned by Disney, but benefits don't cross divisions.


----------



## GregT (Oct 24, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Greg -
> 
> I know that you're probably aware of this, but if you're considering buying DVC points make sure you buy resale.  The current perks that direct owners buy aren't worth the price difference.  Over the years there have been some deals that are exclusive to people on the cruise, but with the spread between resale and direct purchases so big even those incentives don't justify buying on the boat !
> 
> ...



Chris (and others),

Thanks very much -- I definitely agree that if I were to buy a Disney, I would most likely buy resale.  The only thing that would have influenced me is if there was some terrific cruise incentive -- and I'm already committed to a $10K cruise next April.....so.....thought I'd at least explore.  I appreciate also for the suggestion on community hall...

Thanks again for the input, and looking forward to visiting Aulani in 2013!

Best,

Greg


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2011)

Are you going to combine your Disney cruise with a stay at the resort.

Tell both parties and you may have a magical surprise at the resort or on the ship.

We rec'd a very nice Disney photo album and several other Disney items. Now that was about five years ago.

The cruise for us (a total of 15) was "awesome."


----------



## GregT (Oct 27, 2011)

Moved to Aulani Thoughts


----------



## marmite (Nov 6, 2011)

presley said:


> All that they do differently is acknowledge us as DVC members by putting a magnet on our door that says Welcome Home.  I had a few random items left in my room like laynards and stickers and a trading pin.  Other than that, the servers, etc, have no idea that we are members.



They actually didn't do that on my last Disney Cruise (this May).  I did ask about it (as I kind of at least expected the magnet), but was told that since I didn't book that cruise on DVC points, they didn't do it.  I'm not sure if it is truly the policy, but there certainly was no 'welcome home' waiting for me at my stateroom.


----------



## elaine (Nov 6, 2011)

we booked on cash and did not even tell them we were DVC and we had the magnets and little gift boxes. We booked 2 cabins and got them in both cabins.


----------



## marmite (Nov 6, 2011)

Interesting.  I booked through the DCL website, had previously cruised with them on DVC points, so I figured that would all be 'connected' somehow.  Although, I literally booked the cruise 7 days before sailing... maybe I didn't make it on to their 'to do' list.  Someone owes me a magnet!


----------



## spencersmama (Dec 5, 2011)

I want to be clear - isn't it true that DVC points bought resale can not be used for cruises or Adventure by Disney travel?  So they would have to be used for rooms on Disney property or traded out for other timeshare rooms?  If I get DVC points, I see myself primarily using them on cruises, so resale wouldn't be an option for me.  I just want to be sure I'm understanding the nuances of the system correctly.


----------



## jdunn1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Spencer's mom, be prepared for a lot of posts from people telling you how poor a value using DVC points for cruises are.  You will hear things like how it is better to rent your points and pay cash for your cruise.  I'm not a DVC member so I can't comment on the current value of DVC points for cruises but when I was a member, it took something like 400 points per adult for prime summer or holiday sailings and another 300 or so for additional guests.  It took an insane amount of points.  For some of the shorter cruises in off season, using DVC points for a cruise actually looks like a possibility but I would bet good money it would still be better to rent your points and pay cash.

You are correct about resale buyers not being able to book cruises and anything from the adventure catalogue or the non-DVC hotels.  These things really eat-up your points, anyway.  Resale owners who bought before a certain date in the summer CAN still use their points for crusises and stuff but anyone buying resale today cannot.

Good luck, but be prepared for a shocking point requirement for crusies and even worse, those disney tours, like to Africa and Europe and stuff, those trips can take close to 1k points a person.



spencersmama said:


> I want to be clear - isn't it true that DVC points bought resale can not be used for cruises or Adventure by Disney travel?  So they would have to be used for rooms on Disney property or traded out for other timeshare rooms?  If I get DVC points, I see myself primarily using them on cruises, so resale wouldn't be an option for me.  I just want to be sure I'm understanding the nuances of the system correctly.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 6, 2011)

spencersmama said:


> I want to be clear - isn't it true that DVC points bought resale can not be used for cruises or Adventure by Disney travel?  So they would have to be used for rooms on Disney property or traded out for other timeshare rooms?



they basically have to be used for DVC resorts (not at non-DVC resorts like the poly or GF) or traded through RCI.



> If I get DVC points, I see myself primarily using them on cruises.



as an owner who has done a lot of research on DVC, this is a terrible idea.

DVC resorts' point charts are fixed - if they want to increase one aspect of the point charts to charge more for weeknights or 1BRs, then they have to decrease something else to keep the point chart balanced.  OTOH, point costs for cruises can be increased at any time with no constraints.  

as stated, they are generally pretty expensive already.  why pay more to cruise using pts than paying cash, when cash already gives you more flexibility?  what will you do if you try to trade for a cruise and DVC says their cruise allotment is full for the year and they will not be accepting any more trades for cruises?

IMO, i would not recommend DVC for you if you don't intend to use it primarily for onsite DVC stays.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, everyone will tell you it is a terrible use of points and you can take the time to rent them out and pay cash for the cruise.  This is true.

We have though cruised 4 times with DCL and used a combination of points and cash for each cruise.  2 two cabins each time (family of 5).  I do love the flexibility.  There are times when for whatever reason we have extra points (banked due to illness/death in the family, vacation elsewhere, etc.) and it is a nice way to use up some points if we don't want the hassle of renting them out.  

July 2013 we have three cabins reserved - two cabins (5 people) cash and hubby and I are in one cabin using points.  (Many banked points after having 5 deaths within 15 months).  So far have no intentions of renting them out but considered it briefly after family being really sick.  I would not rule it out - I might consider it and use one of the brokers mentioned on other sites).


----------



## spencersmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info and opinions.  We did the tour on property last week and got info about the DVC straight from the mouse's (employee's) mouth.  I have been crunching numbers to see if it makes financial sense to do the points with the thought of using them for cruises.  I calculated the cost per point and per total cruise for different cruising times, but I hadn't considered that the amount of points per cruise could go up each year.  We are going on our 5th Disney cruise this Saturday.  We are FL residents and have gotten FL resident rates on all 5 cruises, so that makes the DVC look less appealing.  Plus, if you rebook while you are on the ship, you get 10% of the lowest available rates plus on board credit.  If you can go off season and rebook in advanced, this is the cheapest way to do it.  It's even cheaper than the FL resident rates.  Plus, if you need to change the date, you can and still get the discount and room credits. 

Since I live only two hours away from Disney, I always drive.  I actually prefer to stay off-site.  I like staying at a smaller hotel or time share with larger rooms and a closer parking lot.  Plus my family enjoys frequenting certain restaurants in Orlando that we don't have locally.  So in that way, the DVC is not a good deal for me.  My daughter tells me if I do buy DVC points, though, that she wants the points to go to her in my will!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi All!

As a rule, you must have used your DVC points for DCL to get Member perks, like special little amenities as mentioned, & usually a fun meeting onboard with games and some cool prizes. I got a very nice large insulated picnic/tote bag once, hats, lunch boxes, beach items, etc. It's been almost 2 yrs since I last cruised with DCL, but I THINK there was a special Members cocktail party. 

Having owned forever, I HAVE used my points for Disney cruises at least 5 times (I think it's actually 6). And I have never paid more than 500 points for 2 people, and I always book a verandah stateroom, AND that cost is for a 7 night cruise. That's pretty much mid-season, points cost-wise. Is it the most cost effective use of my points? No. Does it keep me from  shelling out (more) thousands of $? Yep. I've done the math. Again, DVC resorts are always the best "bang for your buck", but being able to use my DVC points has allowed me to go on several cruises I would not have otherwise been able to.

Also, just as you can while cruising DCL on cash, you can ALSO book another cruise with points at a great discount, if you book before the cruise ends. I know, because I booked a Mediterranean cruise at wonderful savings while sailing on my points in the Caribbean.

Either way, I can NOT say enough great things about Disney Cruise Lines. They are TERRIFIC, and if you've never sailed with them, they are phenomenal!


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 9, 2012)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Also, just as you can while cruising DCL on cash, you can ALSO book another cruise with points at a great discount, if you book before the cruise ends. I know, because I booked a Mediterranean cruise at wonderful savings while sailing on my points in the Caribbean.



Do you know what the discount is for rebooking onboard?

We were just on a cruise and did buy points directly from DVC.  I ran and reran numbers.  I decided while using points for cruise isn't as good a deal as using points to stay on property, it would still save us money for the dates we need to cruise.  Plus, if it doesn't work out, we can always sell in the future.  That was a big draw for me that Disney does have resale value.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 9, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Thanks for the info and opinions.  We did the tour on property last week and got info about the DVC straight from the mouse's (employee's) mouth.  I have been crunching numbers to see if it makes financial sense to do the points with the thought of using them for cruises.  I calculated the cost per point and per total cruise for different cruising times, but I hadn't considered that the amount of points per cruise could go up each year.  We are going on our 5th Disney cruise this Saturday.  We are FL residents and have gotten FL resident rates on all 5 cruises, so that makes the DVC look less appealing.  Plus, if you rebook while you are on the ship, you get 10% of the lowest available rates plus on board credit.  If you can go off season and rebook in advanced, this is the cheapest way to do it.  It's even cheaper than the FL resident rates.  Plus, if you need to change the date, you can and still get the discount and room credits.
> ....



I'm curious...Which months were you able to book at the FL resident rate? My sister is a FL resident. 
Have all five cruises been in December? 
What site do you use to find out the available dates?



spencersmama said:


> Do you know what the discount is for rebooking onboard?
> 
> We were just on a cruise and did buy points directly from DVC.  I ran and reran numbers.  I decided while using points for cruise isn't as good a deal as using points to stay on property, it would still save us money for the dates we need to cruise.  Plus, if it doesn't work out, we can always sell in the future.  That was a big draw for me that Disney does have resale value.



Just some additional CONs that I didn't see mentioned in this thread regarding  Disney Cruises via DVC points.

If you ever need to cancel your Disney cruise reservation, your points remain Reservation Points. Per the DVC website "_Returned Reservation Points will be deposited in to the Use Year in which the cancelled reservation falls. Returned Reservation Points may not be used for Disney Vacation Club Resort reservations or for World Passport Collection exchanges and will expire at the end of your Use Year. Returned Reservation Points cannot be banked." _

Also, it's my understanding that Disney only allocates a limited number of cabins for DVC point reservation so I don't think all dates are necessarily available for DVC point reservation.
http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1339&Itemid=1
http://mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44287


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 10, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> I'm curious...Which months were you able to book at the FL resident rate? My sister is a FL resident.
> Have all five cruises been in December?
> What site do you use to find out the available dates?
> ]



Florida resident rates tend to be released 1-3 months in advance.  They are usually offered off season.  I see them most in September and May, although they occasionally pop up other times of the year. I was rather surprised to see this sailing as a FL resident rate since it ended on Christmas Eve.  This cruise was on the Magic, one of the older ships and I think they have more inventory because people want to try out the new ships.  

It could actually be cheaper overall to book in advance, as soon as the schedule becomes available, rather than wait.  The advantage is that resident rates are usually in a veranda level.  For example - we had planned on going on a 3-night cruise in Jan in 2 rooms - one inside, one oceanview on the Dream.  For the sake of making it easy, let's say I was going to pay about $200/night on this 3 night cruise.  This FL resident cruise became available and cost about $200/night, but in a veranda guaranteed room on the Magic.

They have FL resident rates on the Disney cruise line website, but you have to make sure you have the correct things selected.  I subscribe to an email from All Seasons Travel.  

http://www.allseastravel.com/ 

I have used them in the past.  They specialize in Disney cruises and have all the up to date rates.  Since they do so much business, they have a very close relationship with Disney and often have an idea of what is coming down the pipeline as far as itineraries and pricing.  They have current pricing for every sailing on their website on an easy to compare chart, plus a section for FL (and military) rates.

In total I've done 2 in May, 1 in March, and 2 in December.  (I don't think the March cruise was a FL resident rate.)


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Spencer's Mama,

Just saw your question, sorry about the delayed response.  

I can't recall the exact discount, but it was quite good by Disney standards. As you know there aren't very many DCL discounts, unless, as others have posted, you are a FL resident or a Disney cast member.

We booked an 11 night Med cruise while onboard a 7 night Eastern Carribean cruise (using points!). It was definitely a far better deal than you most likely would ever find elsewhere. Sadly, we had to cancel that Med cruise, but I will certainly be looking to rebook onboard the next time we sail DCL!!


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 12, 2012)

No problem about the delay, Southern Girl 528, I was just curious.  I'm itching for info.  I'm waiting for my access code to go online and check out the info on the Disney website.  I think it may have been lost since it has been a month since we purchased.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you spencersmama for the info on the Florida Resident Rates


----------



## darius (Jan 21, 2012)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> As a rule, you must have used your DVC points for DCL to get Member perks, like special little amenities as mentioned, & usually a fun meeting onboard with games and some cool prizes. I got a very nice large insulated picnic/tote bag once, hats, lunch boxes, beach items, etc. It's been almost 2 yrs since I last cruised with DCL, but I THINK there was a special Members cocktail party.
> 
> ...





Just to chime in here,  I booked a Disney cruise through Costco, never mentioned I am a DVC member AND we had the special magnet and other little items in our room.  Somehow, they did connect the docs on our reservation.   This was about 4 months or so ago -- I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice, Darius!!! I am curious whether any of the goodies you received were DVC items? 

My guess is that because detailed info, like DOB, passport, etc., is required for a cruise, it would be easy to connect you IF you had sailed on DCL before, since you would be a Castaway Club Member.  You've certainly piqued my interest!    You probably know this already, but the more times you cruise with DCL, no matter whether you booked on $ or DVC points, you get a higher "status" in the Castaway Club, with a cooler lanyard, and some extra perks. I'm super rusty on the number of cruises for various levels, since I haven't cruised for 2 years, but  I think I'm close to "platinum" status.   

I'd love to know those details, but either way, I'm tickled you got goodies, and that you got to do one of my VERY favorite trips, a Disney Cruise!!! :whoopie:


----------



## darius (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello Southerngirl!   

I was very surprised, and hope they continue to do this for people because it absolutely does add a touch of Disney "Magic" to the cruise!   Okay,  you do get the magnet on your door saying 'Welcome Home - DVC Member", plus you get a nice wooden box with lanyards saying "Vacation Club Member" or something like that.   Then,  if you stop by a DVC booth and let them know you are a member they give you a free pin, plus DVC hats for your entire party.  They will give you another pin (really nice one) if you attend a owners update or refer someone to come to a presentation.   (We didn't get the second pin as we didn't have time to do that).   

We had never been on a Disney cruise before, so we were (at that time) not Castaway members either.  Maybe it was beginners luck!   

It was on the new Disney Dream ship,  if that makes any difference.   

Within the next year or two,  we are absolutely going to do a members cruise (which you might want to chcek out) as I hear you get tons of little goodies while on those!  

Hope the above info helps!

Michael





Southerngirl528 said:


> Very nice, Darius!!! I am curious whether any of the goodies you received were DVC items?
> 
> My guess is that because detailed info, like DOB, passport, etc., is required for a cruise, it would be easy to connect you IF you had sailed on DCL before, since you would be a Castaway Club Member.  You've certainly piqued my interest!    You probably know this already, but the more times you cruise with DCL, no matter whether you booked on $ or DVC points, you get a higher "status" in the Castaway Club, with a cooler lanyard, and some extra perks. I'm super rusty on the number of cruises for various levels, since I haven't cruised for 2 years, but  I think I'm close to "platinum" status.
> 
> I'd love to know those details, but either way, I'm tickled you got goodies, and that you got to do one of my VERY favorite trips, a Disney Cruise!!! :whoopie:


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2012)

darius said:


> Just to chime in here,  I booked a Disney cruise through Costco, never mentioned I am a DVC member AND we had the special magnet and other little items in our room.  Somehow, they did connect the docs on our reservation.   This was about 4 months or so ago -- I thought it was pretty cool!



Correct, if you are a DVC member the cruise line will/should automatically cross link your DVC with your DCL booking. When you get into your stateroom, there will also be an invitation to attend the DVC member sales pitch in the Evolution Lounge, prior to the ship leaving port. You get hats and stuff, a few free drinks and there are door prizes, plus a chance to win an on-board-credit. The sales pitch is low key and interactive, worth doing in my opinion.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2012)

darius said:


> Within the next year or two,  we are absolutely going to do a members cruise (which you might want to chcek out) as I hear you get tons of little goodies while on those!



We just did the last Members Cruise. Yes, you get a bunch of DVC goodies...I can post pics if you want to see. But for the up-charge price of the cruise, I was a bit disappointed of the "over" selling of DVC, and not more attention to existing members "celebrating" their ownership. The cruise itself was fantastic, and loved having two stops at Castaway Cay.


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 23, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> I can post pics if you want to see.



Please!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## GregT (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey that's some pretty cool stuff...!!!!

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of stuff.  It is hard to read, but I thought the cards in the second picture of the first post said "$500 gift card."  I can't imagine Disney gave out $500 gift cards, though!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 25, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Wow, that's a lot of stuff.  It is hard to read, but I thought the cards in the second picture of the first post said "$500 gift card."  I can't imagine Disney gave out $500 gift cards, though!



LOL....I wish! I believe it was an invite for something that had a $500 reward as a gift.


----------

